# Indianapolis CW affiliate - WTTV 4,now HD



## tekumseh (Apr 7, 2007)

Not sure when it was added, but as the title suggests, the Indy CW affiliate, WTTV 4, is now available in a HD feed! Didn't see any mention elsewhere. I apologize if I missed it...


----------



## joewhite57 (Mar 24, 2009)

I think it was added sometime Monday. I have the Hd gold package and I also noticed that the comedy central sd and cmt sd have been unlocked, must be getting ready for their HD rollout April 1.


----------

